# Is it worth getting studded snow tires?



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Don't worry about the rims. Tires are only good for 5 years anyways. Studs are always nice insurance. 

However, If you don't want to screw around with mounts and dismounts. Just find some cheap rims that'll work. So all you gotta is swap rims. 

Others might have a different opinion though when it comes to the TPMS


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Are studs even allowed?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Studs allowed October 16 - April 30 in NY. 

They don't really do much in snow, it's on ice that studs help. 

https://blog.tirerack.com/blog/chad...max-arctic-studded-vs-non-studded-winter-tire


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Definitely worth getting rims and snow tires. Buy the rims you really want on the car and put the snows on the stock rims for the most bang for the buck. I have Blizacks and love them. They make a world of difference driving in the snow.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Definitely worth getting rims and snow tires. Buy the rims you really want on the car and put the snows on the stock rims for the most bang for the buck.


Agreed - no sense wrecking nice aftermarket wheels with snow/ice/salt. The stock wheels usually seem to hold up better to that, since they're usually clearcoated. Plus, it's wayyy easier to swap. No needing to rebalance every single time.

Snow tires are something we (my wife and I, and anyone else who has "seen the light") will never drive in winter without (aside from the odd time it decides to be an ******* and snow before/after I've changed back to the all-seasons) - especially given our two main vehicles have LRR all-seasons.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Never have run studs (illegal where I'm at) but I run snows and it is a night and day difference in the snow. I bought a set of takeoff wheels/tires and then had my spend stock tires swapped over to winter tires. Both wheel sets have TMPS in them. If you will have to pair them when you swap, so just keep that in mind if you want to do that part. It is annoying to have the car beep at you every time you start driving with out the TMPS.


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

I run the cheapest canadian snow tires on my ford mustang. In snow, its like driving regular tires in the rain. 15" steel rims with $20 hub caps from a base model. General Altimax Arctic Winter Tires $60s


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

alexhatcher said:


> I run the cheapest canadian snow tires on my ford mustang. In snow, its like driving regular tires in the rain. 15" steel rims with $20 hub caps from a base model. General Altimax Arctic Winter Tires $60s


The General Arctics are absolute beasts. The Cav was absolutely unstoppable in snow, as is my brother's Buick. I could pull the ebrake around a corner to "drift it" and the back end simply wouldn't slide, because the tires were too busy not losing grip. And the bonus is they're dirt cheap.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

MP81 said:


> The General Arctics are absolute beasts. The Cav was absolutely unstoppable in snow, as is my brother's Buick. I could pull the ebrake around a corner to "drift it" and the back end simply wouldn't slide, because the tires were too busy not losing grip. And the bonus is they're dirt cheap.


Had these on my lowered Sunfire and had the same experience, the car just went everywhere no matter what. 

As @Blasirl stated, I would run the oem wheels in the winter and aftermarket wheels in the summer.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I"m just happy with a working posi traction system. Cuz 1 wheeled drive just don't cut it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> I"m just happy with a working posi traction system. Cuz 1 wheeled drive just don't cut it.


I didn't know we could set up the Cruze with posi, you think a Detroit locker would fit?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I hear Civic SI has an optional all gear LSD. 
We need a Cruze SS with 2.0L and one of those. 85% of the torque to one wheel if needed, and no clutch packs to wear out.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

For my winter setup I bought the Cruze LS 16" wheels. They were like 50 bucks a wheel brand new. I think you can also use the 15" sonic wheel. I originally had Blizzak WS80s which were great on ice but I don't think they were that great in deep snow or slush. I recall one time the road was all thick slush and I barely could keep the car on the road with the Blizzaks. The rear end was sliding all over the place. This is when the Blizzaks were brand new.

By 7/32nds I could barely make it up hills so I had to replace them. If you get lots of ice those tires are amazing. I drove the Cruze on 2 seperate occasions when the roads were solid ice and never had an issue. 

I ended up replacing them with Firestone Winterforce 2 tires. The Firestones are lightyears better in slush and deep snow. The only downside is the Firestones are LOUD. When I first got them they sounded like 4 bad wheel bearings. I really wanted to get General Altimax Artic 2s but unfortunately no one could get them and I needed tires. Would I buy them again? Maybe. The traction levels are great and they actually are designed for snow and not just a "winter" tire.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I didn't know we could set up the Cruze with posi, you think a Detroit locker would fit?


Traction control is what i meant. Posi just came to mind.

You'll have to google on the detroit locker. I have no idea.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

if i could run them legally, and afford them stud would be the way i go. now most folks tell me a majority of places wont allow them due to road damage. dedicatd snow tires and driving slower on icy areas would cut it i think.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> I didn't know we could set up the Cruze with posi, you think a Detroit locker would fit?


Not sure on the Cruze but there was an aftermarket offering for the cav/sunfire with manual trans from I believe Quaife. More work than I would be willing to do though.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

pandrad61 said:


> if i could run them legally, and afford them stud would be the way i go.



Alaska (only in the cold months), Florida (You're in Ft Myers, right?), Louisiana, Michigan (news to me, I thought studs were entirely banned) and Texas don't allow steel studs, but they allow rubber studs, according to AAA. 

Hmm, despite what AAA says, MDOT says no studs are currently legal in Michigan.

Maybe we should go by what Tire Rack says instead of AAA? Tire Rack makes no mention of rubber studs, but says their carbide steel studs are legal in cold weather months in Alaska.

Nokian has the answer, but you can't buy it yet.
James Bond style retractable studs:
https://newatlas.com/nokian-retractable-stud-tires/30887/


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

As far as I know, all studs are illegal in Michigan.

I really hope the Nokian studs become something real.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Taxman said:


> Alaska (only in the cold months), Florida (You're in Ft Myers, right?), Louisiana, Michigan (news to me, I thought studs were entirely banned) and Texas don't allow steel studs, but they allow rubber studs, according to AAA.
> 
> Hmm, despite what AAA says, MDOT says no studs are currently legal in Michigan.
> 
> ...


yes i currently live in florida but ive done a lot of travel in my years. that's why i question its local legality on places that it could be useful.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Traction control is what i meant. Posi just came to mind.
> 
> You'll have to google on the detroit locker. I have no idea.





mechguy78 said:


> Not sure on the Cruze but there was an aftermarket offering for the cav/sunfire with manual trans from I believe Quaife. More work than I would be willing to do though.


LOL, I said that tongue-in-cheek as the Cruze has no rear differential :1poke:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> LOL, I said that tongue-in-cheek as the Cruze has no rear differential :1poke:


But it has a front differential. 

The Cobalts with the G85 package had an optional LSD up front (therefore, a posi). I've been looking at one for my 4T45E when the Cobalt finally decides it is time for a rebuild and thus a tremendous bump in power.


----------

